# Zone Games



## rogerVarland (Apr 4, 2010)

Planning on taking the family from Jackson, MI to Orlando this summer. Jackson to Orlando is two zones, but if I drive two hours to Toledo, it will be one. However, if I read the zone map correctly, Detroit is also in the eastern zone, thus making DET - ORL one zone? With the developments of the last few days, using the train DET - CHI - ORL might be two zones now? If by any chance it's still considered one, what about booking DET - ORL, but boarding downline at JXN? (will this "strategery" work in coach? I think not if sleeper) Yet another option is to drive to WTI, by a ticket to TOL, and then start the one zone trip.

Advance thanks to all the pro-riders out there!


----------



## AlanB (Apr 4, 2010)

From Detroit, AGR would route you on the Thruway Bus to Toldeo for a one zone award. In Toledo you'd catch the Capitol Limited.


----------



## rogerVarland (Apr 4, 2010)

AlanB said:


> From Detroit, AGR would route you on the Thruway Bus to Toldeo for a one zone award. In Toledo you'd catch the Capitol Limited.



I guessed this would be the case, even if the all train routing via CHI is available to cash customers.


----------



## RRrich (Apr 4, 2010)

If I were you, I would call AGR they tell you its one, Monday and ask about JXN to ORL - If that is what you really want and they tell you its one, then Jack's your uncle. -_-

Let us know <_<


----------



## rogerVarland (Apr 6, 2010)

I mentioned this in the big L-hole (can't say the word anymore) thread, but since I asked here initially, let me say that DET-ORL is one zone via Thruway bus, but two via train and CHI. We're booked one zone TOL-ORL and will probably buy coach WTI-TOL. Thanks for the input.


----------

